
[Fluff] This short Geeky 15 minute comedy about Larping as Vikings - JanusSoftware
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSz_IOUkc6g
======
JanusSoftware
One of our interns was in this short and as geeks ourselves, the entire office
enjoyed it. Thought you might enjoy it over here. I know this isn't the kind
of content that lives here but it is definitely in all our wheel house.Nice to
see some original ideas that aren't horrible versions of nerd culture (Looking
at you Suicide Squad).

